# JInternalFrame und Iconified



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich versuche ein JInternalFrame, wenn es zu einem Icon gemacht wird, an der Position zu halten, wo es war.

Leider klappt das nicht.

Hier mal der Code :


```
/*
 * NewJFrame.java
 *
 * Created on 4. April 2007, 22:05
 */

package sys.frm;
import java.awt.Color;
/**
 *
 * @author  cttogo
 */
public class NewJFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    private int x = 319;
    private int y = 0;
    
    /** Creates new form NewJFrame */
    public NewJFrame() {
        initComponents();
        
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Generated Code ">                          
    private void initComponents() {
        jInternalFrame1 = new javax.swing.JInternalFrame();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jInternalFrame1.setIconifiable(true);
        jInternalFrame1.setTitle("Test");
        jInternalFrame1.setVisible(true);
        jInternalFrame1.addComponentListener(new java.awt.event.ComponentAdapter() {
            public void componentMoved(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt) {
                jInternalFrame1ComponentMoved(evt);
            }
        });
        jInternalFrame1.addInternalFrameListener(new javax.swing.event.InternalFrameListener() {
            public void internalFrameActivated(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
            public void internalFrameClosed(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
            public void internalFrameClosing(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
            public void internalFrameDeactivated(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
            public void internalFrameDeiconified(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
            public void internalFrameIconified(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
                jInternalFrame1InternalFrameIconified(evt);
            }
            public void internalFrameOpened(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {
            }
        });

        org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout jInternalFrame1Layout = new org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout(jInternalFrame1.getContentPane());
        jInternalFrame1.getContentPane().setLayout(jInternalFrame1Layout);
        jInternalFrame1Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jInternalFrame1Layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(0, 173, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        jInternalFrame1Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jInternalFrame1Layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(0, 95, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );

        org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout layout = new org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(319, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .add(jInternalFrame1, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.
PREFERRED_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.
GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .add(jInternalFrame1, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.
PREFERRED_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addContainerGap(237, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        

    private void jInternalFrame1InternalFrameIconified(javax.swing.event.
InternalFrameEvent evt) {                                                       
       jInternalFrame1.setLocation(x,y);
       validate();
       repaint();
       System.out.println("ICON jInternalFrame1 ist an: " + jInternalFrame1.getX() + " | " 
+ jInternalFrame1.getY());
    }                                                      

    private void jInternalFrame1ComponentMoved(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt) {                                               
        jInternalFrame1.setLocation(x,y);
        validate();
        repaint();
        System.out.println("Move jInternalFrame1 ist an: " + jInternalFrame1.getX() + " | " 
+ jInternalFrame1.getY());
    }                                              
   
  
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new NewJFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JInternalFrame jInternalFrame1;
    // End of variables declaration                   
    
    
}
```

Ich habe das Gefühle, wenn ein JInternalFrame ein Icon ist, wird es als JInternalFrame nicht mehr angesprochen.

Ich habe das mal in NetBeans zusammengeklickt, brauche aber in einer anderen Anwendung.

Da war aber schon sehr viel mehr Code drin.

Das hier sollte das Problem auch zeigen.

THX

Tom

PS: Die Umbrüche im Code sind nur dafür da, das man hier nicht kilometerweit scrollen muss.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Wenn ein JInternalFrame ein Icon ist??? :shock: Ein JInternalFrame ist ein JInternalFrame und sonst nichts!


----------



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ein JInternalFrame ein Icon ist??? :shock:



Wenn ich die JInternalFrame mit Iconified minimiert habe. Sorry.  



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein JInternalFrame ist ein JInternalFrame und sonst nichts!



Aber dann sollte der Code doch klappen.

Mach er aber nicht.

Wo liegt dann mein Denkfehler?

Tom


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

tom g. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage hat nichts mit deinem Code zu tun, sondern lediglich damit, dass ein JInternalFrame kein Icon sein kann  .

Was willst du genau erreichen? Dass das JInternalFrame an Ort und stelle minimiert wird und nicht in diese fiktive Taskbar im JDesktopPane gelegt wird? In diesem Fall solltest du das minimieren Abfangen und einfach die Größe des JInternalFrames auf die der Statusleiste des JInternalFrames minimieren. Eine andere Lösung wäre mir auf die schnelle nicht bekannt.


----------



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass das JInternalFrame an Ort und stelle minimiert wird und nicht in diese fiktive Taskbar im JDesktopPane gelegt wird?



Ja das habe ich vor.

Leider geht es so


```
private void jInternalFrame1InternalFrameIconified(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {                                                       
        jInternalFrame1.setIconifiable(false);
        jInternalFrame1.setLocation(x,y);
        jInternalFrame1.setSize(jInternalFrame1.getWidth(), 25);
        validate();
        repaint();
        System.out.println("ICON jInternalFrame1 ist an: " + jInternalFrame1.getX() + " | " + jInternalFrame1.getY());
    }
```

nicht. Das JInternalFrame wird immer noch nach unten gesetzt.

ich habe in der API das hier gefunden:

```
IS_ICON_PROPERTY

public static final String IS_ICON_PROPERTY

    Constrained property name indicating that the internal frame is iconified.
```

Dachte eventuell geht es dann mit

```
IS_ICON_PROPERTY.setLocation(x,y);
```

Doch leider bekomme ich folgenden Fehler beim Compiliren.

```
Compiling 1 source file to Z:\JProggerSlave\build\classes
Z:\JProggerSlave\src\sys\frm\NewJFrame.java:97: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable IS_ICON_PROPERTY
location: class sys.frm.NewJFrame
        IS_ICON_PROPERTY.setLocation(x,y);
1 error
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
```

Ich komme momentan nicht weiter.

Tom


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Du willst auf einen String eine Methode von JInternalFrame anwenden? Das kann doch gar nicht gehen!

Wie ich bereits gepostet habe, so einfach geht das, was du vorhast nicht. Eine Alternative hab ich dir dazu ja auch schon vorgeschlagen ...


----------



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits gepostet habe, so einfach geht das, was du vorhast nicht. Eine Alternative hab ich dir dazu ja auch schon vorgeschlagen ...



Habe ich ja mit 
	
	
	
	





```
private void jInternalFrame1InternalFrameIconified(javax.swing.event.InternalFrameEvent evt) {                                                       
        jInternalFrame1.setIconifiable(false);
        jInternalFrame1.setLocation(x,y);
        jInternalFrame1.setSize(jInternalFrame1.getWidth(), 25);
        validate();
        repaint();
        System.out.println("ICON jInternalFrame1 ist an: " + jInternalFrame1.getX() + " | " + jInternalFrame1.getY());
    }
```

versucht. Der wird aber erst ausgeführt, wenn die Statusleiste schon unten ist.

Setze ich jInternalFrame1.setIconifiable(false); dann fehlt mir der Button zum minimieren.

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich denn noch?

Tom


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Achso, sry hab mir deinen Quelltext nicht angesehen  . Du könntest es nicht minimierbar machen und z. B. am Ende von deinem JInternalFrame einen kleinen, dezenten "Pfeil-Nach-Oben"-Button einfügen, der dann dein Fenster auf die Titelleiste minimiert. 

Evtl. kann man auch irgendwo die Funktion der Buttons abfangen, bevor diese Ausgeführt werden (AWTEvent). Aber ob und wie das geht ... sry keine Ahnung!


----------



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, sry hab mir deinen Quelltext nicht angesehen  .



Kein Problem. Suche mal weiter nach einer angemessenen Lösung.

THX

Tom


----------



## André Uhres (5. Apr 2007)

Wenn man JInternalFrame erweitert, dann kann man mittels eines InternalFrameListeners
auf desktopIcon zugreifen um neu zu positionieren:

```
package desktop;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
public class InternalframeDemo extends JFrame {
    public InternalframeDemo() {
        JDesktopPane dpane = new JDesktopPane();
        Myframe internalFrame = new Myframe("JInternalFrame");
        internalFrame.setBounds(20,20,100,150);
        internalFrame.setIconifiable(true);
        internalFrame.setVisible(true);
        dpane.add(internalFrame);
        getContentPane().add( dpane, BorderLayout.CENTER );
    }
    public static void main(final String[] args) {
        JFrame frame = new InternalframeDemo();
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.setSize(new Dimension(400,300));
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}
class Myframe extends JInternalFrame implements InternalFrameListener{
    public Myframe(final String title){
        super(title);
        addInternalFrameListener(this);
    }
    public void internalFrameOpened(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
    public void internalFrameClosing(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
    public void internalFrameClosed(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
    public void internalFrameIconified(final InternalFrameEvent e) {
        desktopIcon.setLocation(getLocation());
    }
    public void internalFrameDeiconified(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
    public void internalFrameActivated(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
    public void internalFrameDeactivated(final InternalFrameEvent e) {}
}
```
Man kann aber auch mit Hilfe der Methode getDesktopIcon() an das Icon rankommen.


----------



## tom g. (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo André ,

DAAAANNNKKEEEE! :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: .

Tom


----------

